
Ask HN: Voice api pricing - anything cheaper than Twilio? - amplefood
I built a CRM in my spare time and want to add call functionality from the browser.  I&#x27;ve been looking around at companies like Twilio, Plivo, etc., and their prices are about .015 cents per minute outgoing. If the average salesperson uses it 4 hours a day, 20 days a month, that comes out to .015<i>60</i>4*20 = $72.  That seems like a lot of money. Do you think my usage estimate is right? If so, I&#x27;d like to hear your ideas about how to accomplish this at a lower price.<p>Thanks all
======
PaulHoule
And how much do you pay that salesman for 80 hours of work?

------
jenkstom
Use SIP trunking with unlimited minutes. Can be had from all sorts of
providers. I'm using anveo.com.

